# Nginx Installation Options



## LinuxFreak (May 29, 2012)

I am compiling nginx using ports and when *I* set up options it does not compile with options.


```
# cd /usr/ports/www/nginx
# make install clean
```

My /var/db/ports/nginx/options file:


```
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# Options for nginx-1.2.0_1,1
_OPTIONS_READ=nginx-1.2.0_1,1
_FILE_COMPLETE_OPTIONS_LIST=ARRAYVAR_MODULE CACHE_PURGE_MODULE CHUNKIN_MODULE DEBUG DEBUGLOG DRIZZLE_MODULE ECHO_MODULE
 ENCRYPTSESSION_MODULE FILE_AIO FORMINPUT_MODULE GOOGLE_PERFTOOLS GRIDFS_MODULE HEADERS_MORE_MODULE HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE
 HTTP_ACCESSKEY_MODULE HTTP_ADDITION_MODULE HTTP_AUTH_DIGEST_MODULE HTTP_AUTH_PAM_MODULE HTTP_AUTH_REQ_MODULE
 HTTP_CACHE_MODULE HTTP_DAV_EXT_MODULE HTTP_DAV_MODULE HTTP_EVAL_MODULE HTTP_FANCYINDEX_MODULE HTTP_FLV_MODULE
 HTTP_GEOIP_MODULE HTTP_GUNZIP_FILTER HTTP_GZIP_STATIC_MODULE HTTP_IMAGE_FILTER_MODULE HTTP_MODULE HTTP_MOGILEFS_MODULE
 HTTP_MP4_H264_MODULE HTTP_MP4_MODULE HTTP_NOTICE_MODULE HTTP_PERL_MODULE HTTP_PUSH_MODULE HTTP_RANDOM_INDEX_MODULE
 HTTP_REALIP_MODULE HTTP_REDIS_MODULE HTTP_RESPONSE_MODULE HTTP_REWRITE_MODULE HTTP_SECURE_LINK_MODULE HTTP_SSL_MODULE
 HTTP_STATUS_MODULE HTTP_SUBS_FILTER_MODULE HTTP_SUB_MODULE HTTP_UPLOAD_MODULE HTTP_UPLOAD_PROGRESS HTTP_UPSTREAM_FAIR
 HTTP_UPSTREAM_HASH HTTP_UPSTREAM_STICKY HTTP_XSLT_MODULE HTTP_ZIP_MODULE ICONV_MODULE IPV6 LET_MODULE LUA_MODULE
 MAIL_IMAP_MODULE MAIL_MODULE MAIL_POP3_MODULE MAIL_SMTP_MODULE MAIL_SSL_MODULE MEMC_MODULE NAXSI_MODULE PASSENGER_MODULE
 POSTGRES_MODULE RDS_CSV_MODULE RDS_JSON_MODULE REDIS2_MODULE RTMP_MODULE SET_MISC_MODULE SLOWFS_CACHE_MODULE SRCACHE_MODULE
 SUPERVISORD_MODULE SYSLOG_SUPPORT UDPLOG_MODULE WWW XRID_HEADER_MODULE XSS_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=ARRAYVAR_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=CACHE_PURGE_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=CHUNKIN_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=DEBUG
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=DEBUGLOG
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=DRIZZLE_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=ECHO_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=ENCRYPTSESSION_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=FILE_AIO
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=FORMINPUT_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GOOGLE_PERFTOOLS
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GRIDFS_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HEADERS_MORE_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_ACCESSKEY_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_ADDITION_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_AUTH_DIGEST_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_AUTH_PAM_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_AUTH_REQ_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=HTTP_CACHE_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_DAV_EXT_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_DAV_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_EVAL_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_FANCYINDEX_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_FLV_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_GEOIP_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_GUNZIP_FILTER
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_GZIP_STATIC_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_IMAGE_FILTER_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=HTTP_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_MOGILEFS_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_MP4_H264_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_MP4_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_NOTICE_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_PERL_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_PUSH_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_RANDOM_INDEX_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_REALIP_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_REDIS_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_RESPONSE_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=HTTP_REWRITE_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_SECURE_LINK_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_SSL_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=HTTP_STATUS_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_SUBS_FILTER_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_SUB_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_UPLOAD_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_UPLOAD_PROGRESS
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_UPSTREAM_FAIR
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_UPSTREAM_HASH
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_UPSTREAM_STICKY
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_XSLT_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=HTTP_ZIP_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=ICONV_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=IPV6
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=LET_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=LUA_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=MAIL_IMAP_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=MAIL_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=MAIL_POP3_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=MAIL_SMTP_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=MAIL_SSL_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=MEMC_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=NAXSI_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=PASSENGER_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=POSTGRES_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=RDS_CSV_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=RDS_JSON_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=REDIS2_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=RTMP_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SET_MISC_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SLOWFS_CACHE_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SRCACHE_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SUPERVISORD_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SYSLOG_SUPPORT
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=UDPLOG_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=WWW
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=XRID_HEADER_MODULE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=XSS_MODULE
```


```
/usr/local/sbin/nginx -V
nginx version: nginx/1.2.0
configure arguments: --prefix=/usr/local/etc/nginx --with-cc-opt='-I /usr/local/include' --with-ld-opt='-L /usr/local/lib'
 --conf-path=/usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf --sbin-path=/usr/local/sbin/nginx --pid-path=/var/run/nginx.pid
 --error-log-path=/var/log/nginx-error.log --user=www --group=www --with-ipv6 --without-http
```

I do not know why it*'*s not compiling nginx with the options which have been chosen while compiling nginx.

Best Regards.


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2012)

LinuxFreak said:
			
		

> I do not know why it*'*s not compiling nginx with the options which have been chosen while compiling nginx.


Don't you think it would have been helpful if you posted the actual error message? Or are we supposed to guess where the error happens?


----------

